# February Production Woes



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

Much appreciated for the info and duress Jon!


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The truer something is, the madder people get when you say it.

Be careful! There's a snake crawling under you wife's car! Those rascals get everywhere. 










Frau Putzer wouldn't pull her X3 in or out of the garage for a month.


----------



## CHSBoater (Aug 8, 2013)

Jon - Thank you for what information you are able to provide. Appreciate all you do.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

For those who think the chip shortage is a short-term situation, think again. This will last 2 years, possibly more. That's how long it takes to get semiconductor fabs built and running. Recently while in Phoenix on vacation, one of the local news items was the delay of at least 6 months on the new TSMC fab. They had hoped to get to start equipment installation was September, now it is likely April '23 or later. Patience is going to be needed long term.


----------



## jmfan (Jan 23, 2012)

Jon, you are one of the rare sales professionals who tell it like it is and don’t sugar coat reality. I think most people appreciate hearing the truth instead of waiting in a black hole of unknowns.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks Jon for all you do.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

So far and based solely on my monitoring of one dealership's supply pipeline, the only carline that has been a problem has been M240xi. Last week I had two customers who observed their orders slip from 112 to 105 status. They were both so distraught that they both bailed out on their orders that day. In both cases their orders were ultimately rescheduled for production, only seven production weeks later. Other than those two, my other sold orders have been progressing without an issue.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm sure that BMWFS is also working with customers with a production number who's builds are delayed with a lease extension past the standard 6 months?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

GrussGott said:


> Much appreciated for the info and duress Jon!


Nice to see you back over in the 'Fest!! Just took delivery of my '22 M4 cabrio competition 2 weeks ago, but wonder if the supply headwinds will improve by the time I have to order a replacement X5M comp in 18 months. News is not getting any better, as the BMW EV product ramp up will further strain the micro chip shortage.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better, at least you're not waiting for a 911. My buddy had 25 built-to-spec customer orders on that floating Hibachi that's drifting off the Azores. The fire from the lithium batteries was so hot that the ships hull melted. Can you imagine?


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

quackbury said:


> The fire from the lithium batteries was so hot that the ships hull melted.


Imagine what might happen on the roadway with an EV on fire? I know its been discussed, but if I was a firefighter, I would not want to approach one. There is a reason they have to be shipped with special treatment.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

quackbury said:


> If it makes you feel any better, at least you're not waiting for a 911. My buddy had 25 built-to-spec customer orders on that floating Hibachi that's drifting off the Azores. The fire from the lithium batteries was so hot that the ships hull melted. Can you imagine?


Do you remember the sinking and loss of BMWs on the ill-fated "Tri-color"?


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

ghpup said:


> Imagine what might happen on the roadway with an EV on fire? I know its been discussed, but if I was a firefighter, I would not want to approach one. There is a reason they have to be shipped with special treatment.


Amen. But let's take that a step further. Imagine if it's not just any roadway, but the Holland Tunnel, the Sumner Tunnel, the O'Neill Tunnel, the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, the Chunnel, etc. How many other souls would perish in the inferno? What structural damage might be done to the tunnel itself? How long might it be put out of service? 

I remember the Oakland Bay Bridge in the earthquake, and the freighter hitting the Sunshine Skyline Bridge in Tampa. Being in a tunnel with a lithium battery inferno is terrifying.


Jon Shafer said:


> Do you remember the sinking and loss of BMWs on the ill-fated "Tri-color"?


Roger that. But I don't recall the same type of global supply chain problems in December 0f 2002. My Volvo dealer lost a bunch of ordered XC90's on that, but as I recall, was able to replace those fairly quickly. How did your clients make out?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

UPS does not accept lithium batteries as air cargo anymore. They lost a 747 and crew in the Middle East when batteries cooked off mid-flight. Although, fully charged lithium ion batteries in a car still contain less energy than a tank of BMW-recommended 91 AKI in a car.

All that being said, Frau Putzer and I are going to drive an iX at a BMW event in April. That is more out of curiosity than actual car shopping.

My dad was one of the first people to drive across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel in 1964. He was in between jobs and got a temporary job as a chauffer for VIP's at the ribbon cutting ceremony. Ford send down a bunch of convertibles for the event. 

CBBT was a financial flop. With the completion of I-64 connecting to I-95, and slower speed limits on the CBBT and up the DELMARVA Peninsula and tolls, most traffic going north and south took the inland route. 

I last drove the DELMARVA-CBBT in 2007, coming from Cape Cod to Virginia Beach in my manual-transmission 1997 Honda Civic. Because of a tailwind from a nor'easter and overinflated tires (due to much warmer temperatures than when I left Cape Code), I got 40.5 MPG. from south of Philadelphia to Virginia Beach. A modern 330i would do even better.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I was hoping for a March build on my M8 since I got an early allocation, but they tell me I'm projected for the week of may 28th.


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

Snareman said:


> I was hoping for a March build on my M8 since I got an early allocation, but they tell me I'm projected for the week of may 28th.


but you're projected.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

GrussGott said:


> but you're projected.


I suppose. For whatever that's worth. Especially now with the shut downs.


----------



## S7->M8GC (11 mo ago)

> I encourage everyone who has a new BMW on order to exercise patience


Not when being asked $20K over the MSRP.


----------



## CGLawDogg (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone. Jon mentioned the issues with Europe and US mfg delays. Does this also apply to the Mexico plant? I’ve been in 112 status since the beginning of February on my 330i.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

CGLawDogg said:


> Hi everyone. Jon mentioned the issues with Europe and US mfg delays. Does this also apply to the Mexico plant? I’ve been in 112 status since the beginning of February on my 330i.


All plants can have issues. Ask your CA or give Genius a call to see what your production date is.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

It's parts shortages, and parts for all of the factories come from all over.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Wiring harnesses for many BMW's, Porsches, Audi's and VW's are sourced from a plant in Ukraine. With "Just in time" parts supply, I doubt there is much inventory available at those plants. And unlike something like passenger seat lumbar support, it's pretty hard to build a car without a wiring harness, or expect the VPC to install it. Thanks, Putin.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

CGLawDogg said:


> Hi everyone. Jon mentioned the issues with Europe and US mfg delays. Does this also apply to the Mexico plant? I’ve been in 112 status since the beginning of February on my 330i.


 AFAIK, BMW plants in U.S., Mexico, and China are unaffected by this since they do not source these parts from Ukraine. VW und BMW betroffen: Ukraine-Krieg legt Autoproduktion in Deutschland lahm


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

adrian's bmw said:


> AFAIK, BMW plants in U.S., Mexico, and China are unaffected by this since they do not source these parts from Ukraine. VW und BMW betroffen: Ukraine-Krieg legt Autoproduktion in Deutschland lahm


I think we are talking about two different things. The original post was concerning delays prior to Ukraine, those affected all plants. As you said, the Ukraine situation currently only seems to be affecting European plants.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> I think we are talking about two different things. The original post was concerning delays prior to Ukraine, those affected all plants. As you said, the Ukraine situation currently only seems to be affecting European plants.


Indeed, I'm referencing the wiring harness situation with regard to Ukraine. But the German article also notes semi conductor shortage affecting production at one of the BMW plants.


----------



## CGLawDogg (11 mo ago)

Friends, wish me joy! I just received an email from my CA that production of my 330i has begun and the VIN has been issued. The VIN starts with a 3. I believe this confirms it’s being produced at the Mexico plant.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

CGLawDogg said:


> Friends, wish me joy! I just received an email from my CA that production of my 330i has begun and the VIN has been issued. The VIN starts with a 3. I believe this confirms it’s being produced at the Mexico plant.


Congrats. Keep in mind that at this stage no assembly is being done, Production Begins means that a VIN has been assigned and parts ordered/allocated. Your CA or calling Genius will get you the production date.


----------



## S7->M8GC (11 mo ago)

ghpup said:


> ... its been discussed, but if I was a firefighter, I would not want to approach one.


Not related to batteries but, they don't even approach the fire if there is an electrical wire dropped onto the crashed vehicle even if the driver is screaming for help. Then, the ME reports "blunt head trauma" as the primary cause of death.


----------



## CGLawDogg (11 mo ago)

Friends, I have a brief update since I received my VIN on March 8. As of today, the car has progressed to the Entering Assembly Line status. I’m guessing the San Luis Potosi plant isn’t experiencing any additional parts delays for 330i production and seems to confirm what BMW has advised following the Ukraine invasion.


----------



## Rookie12 (12 mo ago)

Any word on when BMW might be adding the 360 cameras back in the 2022 530e xDrive? I have been waiting since November 2021 to get my order in. Dealership hasn’t put it in since they cannot order it with that option. Traded in my 2020 530i xDrive way back in November, but then the 360 cameras were removed from the order package and still nothing on when my order can go in. Hanging in limbo. Had to go and purchase a used vehicle (for way more than I wanted too) to get a vehicle to drive into work now that we are back in the office.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Rookie12 said:


> Any word on when BMW might be adding the 360 cameras back in the 2022 530e xDrive? I have been waiting since November 2021 to get my order in. Dealership hasn’t put it in since they cannot order it with that option. Traded in my 2020 530i xDrive way back in November, but then the 360 cameras were removed from the order package and still nothing on when my order can go in. Hanging in limbo. Had to go and purchase a used vehicle (for way more than I wanted too) to get a vehicle to drive into work now that we are back in the office.


BTFOM. My 2014 535i has two to four good years left in it, unless I get cornholed by Billy Bob in an F-350. The lack of HUD, front passenger power lumbar, cameras, and HK audio would stop me from getting a 330i to replace it, and I don't want to pay the extra money for a 530i.

The G20's supposedly getting LCI-ed (updated) in for model year 2023, with production starting in July 2022. Maybe all the gadgets will be back by then.


----------



## Lmcnamee (11 mo ago)

Jon Shafer said:


> Train Kept-a-Rollin'...
> 
> *Key Points:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lmcnamee (11 mo ago)

Any idea when production will be restored?


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Lmcnamee said:


> Any idea when production will be restored?


Frankly, any statement from anyone will be pure speculation. In some cases, shortages will only be alleviated by increased industry capacities. For some semiconductors it is a minimum of 3 years for new capacities to come on line and that is with billions of USD invested.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

As compared to six months ago, 12 months ago, and 18 months ago, even sold-order BMWs coming from Mexico have been plagued by unexpected delays. I had a large allocation of M240xi in January for March production and the majority of those have been in 112 status for two months, I think we all need to readjust our expectations a little. We got spoiled by the slickest new car distribution process on Earth, and today we are battling COVID still and hot war, so I don't expect any return to normalcy any time soon.


----------



## BABYJO (9 mo ago)

I ordered a Z4 late December. According to tracking, it has been sitting at the port since Feb 15 and it is now mid April. Attempting to get information as to why is like pulling teeth!!!! The only sure thing is that there is no answer as to when I will get my car. So disappointing.


----------



## TronM3 (9 mo ago)

I placed an order Feb 10 for a M340i XDrive. I was scheduled for production on Feb 17th with a week 11 build date. On March 4th it reverted back to Order Received and has been in 105-No Production Week Available. The thing that gets me is that I see others that placed orders after me go into production and get assigned a VIN with almost identical builds. SA or Genius has no information or updated production schedule.


----------



## BABYJO (9 mo ago)

yes,,,,so frustrating but there aren't many other options if this is the car we want.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

BABYJO said:


> yes,,,,so frustrating but there aren't many other options if this is the car we want.


Hopefully you can hold off on ordering for awhile and are able to get what you want. Maybe be a year or so though until that is the case.


----------



## BABYJO (9 mo ago)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> Hopefully you can hold off on ordering for awhile and are able to get what you want. Maybe be a year or so though until that is the case.


My partner ordered a M440 on the same day I ordered the Z. He will take delivery tomorrow. So something positive.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

BABYJO said:


> My partner ordered a M440 on the same day I ordered the Z. He will take delivery tomorrow. So something positive.


Hopefully yours will be arriving soon also.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> Hopefully you can hold off on ordering for awhile and are able to get what you want. Maybe be a year or so though until that is the case.


I think you're being far to optimistic. For semiconductors, it may be longer than 3 years before sufficient capacity is online and producing.


----------



## BABYJO (9 mo ago)

ghpup said:


> I think you're being far to optimistic. For semiconductors, it may be longer than 3 years before sufficient capacity is online and producing.


I live in arizona and a Taiwanese semiconductor factory is being constructed and they have already moved out the completion date. There is a lesson to be learned in all of this!!!!!


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

ghpup said:


> I think you're being far to optimistic. For semiconductors, it may be longer than 3 years before sufficient capacity is online and producing.


I’m basing my guess on a change to the demand side. I think we are going to see it dropping off so shortages won’t have the same impact.


----------



## CGLawDogg (11 mo ago)

Friends, I have an update on my 330i order that was placed in late January, 2022. Per BMW Genius, my car was finished on March 17, and departed to the port (Vera Cruz?) on April 4. Yesterday, April 29, she arrived at Brunswick, GA via the Glovis Stella. I’m hopeful that it will only take a few days for her to clear customs, pass through the BMW Vehicle Processing Center (with no shipping damage and add ons affixed), and hitch a ride to Coggin BMW in Fort Pierce, Fl. As a first time (near) future BMW owner, I’m getting totally pumped!


----------



## BABYJO (9 mo ago)

CGLawDogg said:


> Friends, I have an update on my 330i order that was placed in late January, 2022. Per BMW Genius, my car was finished on March 17, and departed to the port (Vera Cruz?) on April 4. Yesterday, April 29, she arrived at Brunswick, GA via the Glovis Stella. I’m hopeful that it will only take a few days for her to clear customs, pass through the BMW Vehicle Processing Center (with no shipping damage and add ons affixed), and hitch a ride to Coggin BMW in Fort Pierce, Fl. As a first time (near) future BMW owner, I’m getting totally pumped!


That sure sounds exciting and your process seems to have gone quite nicely without too many hang ups. Enjoy that ride when it arrives. My z4 is heading to the Panama Canal so im a few weeks out but don't mind because it's *finally *happening!


----------



## pjbm4 (8 mo ago)

Jon Shafer said:


> So far and based solely on my monitoring of one dealership's supply pipeline, the only carline that has been a problem has been M240xi. Last week I had two customers who observed their orders slip from 112 to 105 status. They were both so distraught that they both bailed out on their orders that day. In both cases their orders were ultimately rescheduled for production, only seven production weeks later. Other than those two, my other sold orders have been progressing without an issue.


Hello Jon, Any news on i4s? Mine got bumped from 112 to 105 two weeks ago and had not shifted since.


----------



## BABYJO (9 mo ago)

pjbm4 said:


> Hello Jon, Any news on i4s? Mine got bumped from 112 to 105 two weeks ago and had not shifted since.


Oh it is so hard to be patient when one is excited about new wheels. my Z4 ordered Dec 2021 has just arrived in San Diego.


----------

